
Show HN: OfficeStatus.fyi – Track company office closure - geoffreyy
http://officestatus.fyi
======
mtmail
The guidelines ask not to delete stories and then submit the same again.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
Previous submissins were
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23128052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23128052)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23128662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23128662)

